

At DigitalOcean a Linux SysA needs to type 55+ WPM. Why? - narfz
https://careers.digitalocean.com/careers/linux-systems-administrator/

======
xyclos
From the description, it looks like this may be a kind of glorified customer
support tech. If that is the case, there is probably a lot of clerical work
that goes along with this.

